
Show HN: Adlove – The Endorsement-Driven Ad Network - affalytics
https://adlove.com
======
jerluc
Great, can't wait to see publishers "endorse" their advertising partners
because they really "love" them so much. I wonder how many publishers would
even buy into this given that their primary reason for integrating with an ad
network is to make big ad revenue to support their (mostly) content-driven
business.

~~~
antoineMoPa
Even if it works, do we really want to read tons of content biased by the fact
that the author is getting paid to promote a product/brand?

This is like a lighter form of referral marketing posts where you read an
entire text only to realize the person was trying to convince you to click a
link and buy something (Then you can't trust the neutrality of the post you
just read).

Edit: At least, with adsence, you can monetize without being biased towards a
particular brand/product.

------
tomc1985
Really, so its a tinier ad window with a big colored heart and the publisher's
logo. How is this such an improvement?

And can we please kill off all this fake "love" and "heart" crap?

------
a_small_island
Hocus pocus.

>"Ordinary Display Advertising Performance: Estimated percent successful 1%"

>"Estimated Adlove Performance: Estimated percent successful 50 %"

Do you have ANY success metrics to back up this claim?

~~~
brudgers
The comment is not consistent with the "In Comments" criteria of the Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
buckbova
To me, this post is not consistent with the guidelines either.

> Show HN is for something you've made that other people can play with.

> Blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can't be tried out, so they can't
> be Show HNs.

I consider this a "sign-up" page.

~~~
brudgers
Be that as it may, it does not change the guidelines for comments.

There is the flagging mechanism for inappropriate submissions.

The sitewide guidelines begin with 'Be civil.'

------
brudgers
Might be a step in the right direction. A bigger bolder step would be to have
the endorsements come from people browsing the site. I think it would move the
trust problem of sites endorsing their advertisers out of the business model
and into the general miasma of ratings and influencers where analytics and
statistics can be applied to improve the objectivity of reported ratings.

Good luck.

~~~
jerluc
This is a great idea! I think it really attacks the (outwardly) worst part
about advertising: deterring users. That being said, I wonder how this would
effect the typical bidding-based models of major ad networks and how this
would ultimately impact the ad revenue publishers take in.

~~~
brudgers
For existing advertising networks there would be one more competitor. I
wouldn't expect any business that caters to the auction model to replace that
model with this.

Traditionally, good advertising has been a way of "extending the content." A
magazine about computers would have ads related to computing. A magazine about
fashion would have advertising related to appearing stylish.

For publishers who don't care about extending the content, nothing would
change. For publishers who care about it, there would be one less available
slot on the toolbelt.

~~~
jerluc
I would tend to agree, but find it incredibly hard to find any such modern
examples of major content publishers using "good" advertising networks,
especially in this modern age of social network infestation, 3rd party
cookies, and data exchanges.

~~~
brudgers
StackOverflow comes to my mind as an example of a company that uses ads that
extend the content...Quantcast has it at 192 for the US. Alexa has it as 49
worldwide. Not sure if that makes it major, but it's certainly bigger than
most sites.

[http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/stackoverflow.com](http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/stackoverflow.com)

It also has a demographic defined by a common interest.

------
markbnj
Someone has to fix this problem, but I wish the front page of this site had
more to say about how the network actually functions and how it is different.

------
seibelj
I seriously doubt the returns. The publisher calculator said that switching to
them would earn 7x what I make from normal ads. If _anyone_ could accomplish
that, they would instantly be successful and bought for a huge premium by FB,
Google, etc.

~~~
corobo
Yeah it's currently estimating my not amazingly popular but still frequently
visited site will earn more than my day job income.. Through ads.. In 2016.

If only!

------
underyx
Don't type in that 'brand Twitter handle' input box unless you want the site
to flood your browser history :(

~~~
affalytics
Sorry about that - will look into it.

~~~
popey456963
Appears to type the word in one by one:

[http://puu.sh/qhzvS/c615e55f61.png](http://puu.sh/qhzvS/c615e55f61.png)

------
panglott
I thought at first this was for consumer endorsement of the publisher's ads.

There are some times when advertising is uninteresting and intrusive. There
are some times when advertising introduces products/services that I wouldn't
have known about otherwise.

I wish there were better ways for consumers to encourage the latter.

~~~
blowski
The world and the internet does this anyway, with forums, meetups and anywhere
else that people talk. Sites like HN, Product Hunt, and some subreddits do a
great job in the tech world, for example. There are other specialist blogs and
subreddits for other interests - think Board Game Geek.

The hard part is building a system that can't be gamed.

------
corobo
Sign up with Twitter with what speculates it may be my biggest income for the
site?

That seems a bit.. odd. I'm not sure why, it just sort of puts me off.

------
dom96
It looks like the Sign Up page is currently blank [1].

I am interested in AdSense alternatives so I wonder, does anybody have any
other suggestions?

1 -
[https://app.adlove.com/#/login?signup=true](https://app.adlove.com/#/login?signup=true)

------
orky56
The About page was more informative and engaging than the Home page.

------
fiatjaf
The setup is way too complicated.

I have TO CHOOSE WHICH ADS ARE GOING TO SHOW? How come that is going to work?

~~~
yoz-y
That is the deal though no? If the publishers could not curate which ads are
actually going to show then it would be a normal ad network with false
endorsements.

